# 40mm f2.8 STM - Lens Hood?



## rhysb123 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi,

There is mention of a ES-52 hood for the new 40mm pancake - nothing fits that description here in the UK.

Would a third party (or even a Canon) 52mm filter thread hood fit the bill?

Cheers

Rhys


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Jun 25, 2012)

B&H in USA have it, http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/871017-REG/Canon_ES_52_Lens_Hood.html also shops in Sweden http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/14050611/canon-motljusskydd-es-52-till-ef-40-2-8-stm. A quick Google, and I found this in UK http://www.mifsuds.co.uk/acatalog/info_11001.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2012)

[quote author=B&H]The ES-52 is a *bayonet-mount* type lens hood specifically made to fit the Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens.[/quote]

Not so sure about that, or at least, it's not a compllete description. I don't see any place on the lens for a bayonet type hood to mount, and I suspect it's a screw-in hood, or it comes with a screw-in hood adapter like the 50/1.8 II.


----------



## GT3 (Jun 25, 2012)

The instruction of the EF 40mm says:

"...attach it to the filter mounting thread ... on the front of the lens, or to the thread ... on the front of the filter that is already fitted to the lens..."


----------



## rhysb123 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks all. 

I may wait until the ES-52 gets itself over here properly. 

Maybe I should just indulge it's tiny proportions a little longer!

Cheers

Rhys


----------



## macrodust (Jun 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=B&H]The ES-52 is a *bayonet-mount* type lens hood specifically made to fit the Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens.



Not so sure about that, or at least, it's not a compllete description. I don't see any place on the lens for a bayonet type hood to mount, and I suspect it's a screw-in hood, or it comes with a screw-in hood adapter like the 50/1.8 II.
[/quote]

Just picked up my shorty forty here in shanghai. It comes with the tiny lens case LP811 and the ridiculously cute ES-52 lens hood, which as Neuro points out, is a screw-in hood. It's so small that I first didn't realize it is actually a hood. Screwed in, it only protrudes 8mm!


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 26, 2012)

macrodust said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > [quote author=B&H]The ES-52 is a *bayonet-mount* type lens hood specifically made to fit the Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens.
> ...



Just picked up my shorty forty here in shanghai. It comes with the tiny lens case LP811 and the ridiculously cute ES-52 lens hood, which as Neuro points out, is a screw-in hood. It's so small that I first didn't realize it is actually a hood. Screwed in, it only protrudes 8mm!
[/quote]

Did it 'come' with it or were those items separate purchases? Because mine comes tomorrow and I bet you it is only a lens in a styro and cardboard box.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 26, 2012)

you can use the SAME hood as the 50mm f1.8.. the screw on hood..
it even fits onto a filter that has threads..
I tried using it on my B+W filter and my old 50mm f1.8 hood and they both fit perfectly…
HOWEVER, by doing that..the pancake, isn't a pancake anymore..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Did it 'come' with it or were those items separate purchases? Because mine comes tomorrow and I bet you it is only a lens in a styro and cardboard box.



In many Asian countries, Canon sells *all* lenses - even the non-L ones - with the hood and pouch included.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 26, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> HOWEVER, by doing that..the pancake, isn't a pancake anymore..


 ;D. I got mine yesterday. Put it on the 5D3. Man, it was light. Very nice image coming out of it.

Currently no plan to add a protective filter or hood. I was actually wondering if the large filter surface would add more reflection or glare. Also, the combo of a B+W filter and the hood would cost about $70 (35% of the lens). The lens is so small that it could be easily cleaned with a lenspen.


----------



## macrodust (Jun 26, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Did it 'come' with it or were those items separate purchases? Because mine comes tomorrow and I bet you it is only a lens in a styro and cardboard box.



Yes, they're included here.


----------



## Zlatko (Jun 26, 2012)

Does that hood actually offer any protection against flare, or is it more for protection against bumps? It is so narrow, consistent with the pancake concept, but I wonder whether it is functional?

By the way, definitely does not come with the hood or the case in the USA.


----------



## Wideopen (Jun 26, 2012)

^ thats the lens hood? I just put a filter on mines and called it good lol


----------



## rhysb123 (Jun 26, 2012)

I found one in the UK (ebay), ordered it yesterday and it arrived to today 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/52mm-Wide-Angle-Plastic-Tele-Lens-Hood-Telephoto-Screw-DSLR-52-28-70mm-/270837871037?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item3f0f31f1bd

Fits perfectly. Only cost 4 pounds!
Bargain.

Rhys


----------



## chimpmitten (Jun 26, 2012)

I usually try to use a lens hood for bump protection whenever shooting outside of a studio setting, but that thing is so dinky that I don't think I would bother. The 50 1.8 hood might be an option for more extreme situations (mosh pits and the like). Can the lens cap be used while the hood is attached? I assume the hood can not be reversed like the bayonet types can be?


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 26, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> macrodust said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Did it 'come' with it or were those items separate purchases? Because mine comes tomorrow and I bet you it is only a lens in a styro and cardboard box.
[/quote]

yup if you ordered it in the US, then it just comes in a styro and cardboard box. Got mine already, loving this lens!


----------



## rhysb123 (Jun 26, 2012)

The one I bought (see link above) allows the cap to be fitted with the hood still on. But, the hood won't flip round for 'storage' when not in use.

I bought it purely for protection

Rhys.


----------



## Zlatko (Jun 26, 2012)

In theory, the 50/1.8 hood may vignette on the 40/2.8, especially when stopped down, as the 40/2.8 has a wider angle of view. Or perhaps not. Maybe someone can confirm either way.


----------



## macrodust (Jun 27, 2012)

The hood is made of aluminium and is actually very nice. It does protect the small front element quite well despite its tiny size, mainly because the hood has an opening that is rather narrow. However, the lens will extend when focussing, and the hood is mounted on the moving front part, so it will not protect the moving mechanism like the hood on the 50mm 1.4 does.

I'd say either put a slim UV filter or the ES-52 hood on for protection. No point having both. Also, stacking both makes the lens quite a bit bigger. And we did buy it for its tiny size, no?


----------



## kev8d (Oct 6, 2012)

How about using a step up ring? Cheap, slim solution.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 9, 2012)

Putting a hood on 40mm pancake?

You guys are taking the beauty out of this baby :-\


----------



## Strobe the globe (Aug 8, 2013)

Is the lens hood actually any better than installing a filter? It looks too slim-line to be of real benefit.


----------



## zim (Aug 8, 2013)

I have an old metal Hoya lens hood which I used to use on a 35mm lens that looks perfect on it but it nearly doubles the length, so although no darkening don't like it. Also can't put lens cap on when in bag, using a filter.


----------



## schill (Aug 8, 2013)

Not that it has direct bearing on this thread, but the EF-M 22mm f/2.0 uses a functionally identical hood (although it's a different size/part number).


----------



## caMARYnon (Aug 8, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Putting a hood on 40mm pancake?
> 
> You guys are taking the beauty out of this baby :-\


+1


----------



## Jay Khaos (Aug 8, 2013)

caMARYnon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Putting a hood on 40mm pancake?
> ...



What's the real amount of protection you get with this anyway? Think of the amount of ways the lens could actually be impacted and saved by a 8mm lip that protrudes less than the actual distance from the glass to where the hood starts... I mean, you'd have to hit literally hit a surface exactly head on and even then, is it really any more protected than it is without the hood?

And what light source is it going to protect from flare? A laser thin strip of light coming in from almost perpendicular to the lens surface?

Id be interested to see if something so seemingly insignificant really makes a difference. A before and after shot would be awesome...


----------



## ecka (Aug 8, 2013)

I have 52mm-to-58mm filter adapter which looks very much like the ES-52 lens hood . Perhaps it could act like one as well.


----------



## GDub (Aug 8, 2013)

chimpmitten said:


> ... The 50 1.8 hood might be an option for more extreme situations (mosh pits and the like). Can the lens cap be used while the hood is attached? I assume the hood can not be reversed like the bayonet types can be?



I have the Vello ES62 hood (pretty much identical to the Canon version) for the 50 f/1.8 II and it does indeed work on the 40mm. Yes, the lens cap can be used while hood is attached. And yes, the hood can be reversed.


----------

